# Sacramento Valley



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Whoo hoo!!!! Lexie wins the derby again! 3 weeks in a row and only 14 months old! That girl is on fire! Congrats Casey Adams!


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

That is awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

*great young dog*



Brandon Bromley said:


> Whoo hoo!!!! Lexie wins the derby again! 3 weeks in a row and only 14 months old! That girl is on fire! Congrats Casey Adams!


Any callbacks for Open or Amateur?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open callbacks: 4,5,6,11,12,13,16,18,19,20,21,23,24,26,27,28,29,30,31,32
34,35,36,38,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58.

Scratches: 1,10,46,59
starting dog land blind #45


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Good for you Brandon. Maybe she is a potential NDC. Looking really good at this point.


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Anybody have the remainder of the derby results?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Callbacks to Water blind: 4,5,13,16,21,23,24,26,29,30,32,34,35
38,40,41,43,44,48,51,52,53,55,58

Starting# 58


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Callbacks listed above are for OPEN


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Anyone have any Qual information? Thanks


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Q Callbacks to 4th:

1,2,3,4,6,10,11,12,14,15,17,19


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Leslie


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Any call backs for the 4th series in Open??


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open callbacks to 4th: 5,13,16,26,29,30,32,35,38,43,44,52,55,58


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats Casey!


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Open Results:

1st #43,Odin, H/ Eric Fangsrud
2nd #38 Lilly, H/ Bill Sargenti
3rd# 55 Gossip, H/Bill Sargenti or Randy Twist
4th# 5 Saber, H/ Chris Hatch
RJ # 30 Flint, H/ Bill Sargenti
JAMS # 35,Abe,#52 Adey, H/ Eric Fangsrud 




Abe


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats to Eric, Odin, and owner Armand Fangsrud on the Open win.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric, Odin and Armand!
Congratulations to all.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Owner handler-Amateur results

1. AFC Buck in Bobby- Gary Ahlgren

2. Baypoint Gypsy - Missy Bell

3.FC AFC Carbon's Blue Pursuit - Missy Bell

4. Purplefensmidgen- Richard Underwood

RJ: FC AFC Flyways Ruby Begonia- Don Graves


AFC Buck In Bobby ( Saber x Ruby) is on a roll, he has won twice this month,along with a 3rd in an Open and another 2nd in an Amateur, way to go Mr Z

Smidge(Fen x Hope) takes 4th, congrats to Richard and breeder and long time friend Ted Barker

Ruby - what can I say, dont know if she and Don are just a bit unlucky or if they arent the most consistent team on the west coast...RUBY finished trials, she is always around at the end, she is one heck of a gal


----------

